# 75 silver fox



## birdzgarage (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Jrodarod (Aug 26, 2020)

Where do you find these bikes?? Very cool find!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2020)

thanks!I actually got this as a gift in stock form from my brother in law, @King Louie .I'm always hunting and networking.i collect signs,toys,license plates,tools and other antiques and collectables.also have a few old cars and trucks to hoard parts for too.so its a daily obsession to look for what I like or need for a project.


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 26, 2020)

JC Penney sold them around 75 and 76.   I got to build several and in fact, still have a part off them on my 76 DG.  Check out the crank seal the Silver Foxes all came with.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2020)

Thats right.i actually have the one that goes to it.i used a nice tange bottom bracket and didnt want to hide it.post up some pics of that dg in the bmx cruiser thread.id love to see it.


----------

